# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Translate writing on shamshir

## Dave Karp

Hello:

I am looking at a very attractive shamshir that is deeply relief engraved on both sides of the blade the full length, including several figures.  The owner/seller estimates that this blade is late 18th century.  What is the best way to translate the writing?

Thanks  Dave

----------


## Melisande B.

Looks like Qu'ranic or similar religious inscriptions, but it is difficult to read because pictures cut them in the middle. Do you have a general image ?

----------

